# Endnutzer-Beschwerde an bequiet!



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Ich habe vor kurzem einen PC als Zweiterkäufer erworben, bei dem ein be quiet der neuen Serie POWER ZONE - Z1-650W verbaut ist.
Diese Serie wird laut be quiet mit einer fünfjährigen Garantie beworben, als auch einem Vor - Ort - Austausch - Service. Allein der Austauschservice spricht für die Sicherheit und Überzeugung die das Unternehmen zu diesem Produkt pflegt.

Leider hat mein Netzteil aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen seit geraumer Zeit einen unrunden Lauf und gibt einen meines subjektiven Emfindens nach quietschendes Geräusch von sich.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich be quiet angeschrieben. Zuerst wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass grundsätzlich keine Garantieansprüche im Zweitmarkt bestehen. Weiterhin bot man mir aber auf Kulanz an, per RMA zuzusenden. Ich bezog mich darauf, dass das Gerät erst 6 Monate alt ist und ich nur schwer bis zu zwei Wochen auf meinen Arbeits-PC verzichten könnte.

Darauf die Antwort.
Dann gibts gar nichts. Wir übernehmen keinerlei Garantieansprüche. Aus. Danke das sie kurze Zeit zufriedener Nutzer eines be quiet Gerätes waren. Auch die RMA wurde zurückgezogen. Sehr nett wirklich!

An die Verantwortlichen:
So gehts nicht. Mir sind die Unterschiede zwischen Gewährleistung und Garantie durchaus bewusst. Auch deren Freiwilligkeit im zweiten Fall.
Aber hier gehts um ein Premiumprodukt Ihrer Serie und Sie versagen nach 6 Monaten den Dienst als auch die Verantwortung.

Man kann heute zwar viel in seine AGBs reinschreiben um sich beim Kunden im Fall der Fälle schön rauszuwinden aber das geht meines Erachtens langsam zu weit und in die falsche Richtung.
Mir liegt sowohl die Rechnung des Gerätes vor als auch wenn gewünscht eine Abtretungserklärung der Gewährleistung für den Händler vom Erstkäufer.
Ich habe es selten erlebt und erst recht schon lange nicht mehr bei einem Hersteller der solange am Markt ist wie be quiet, dass dermaßen kundenunfreundlich und abgehakt geurteilt wird.

Weiterhin bin ich der Meinung, dass Trotz und subjektives Empfinden in einem Supportteam nichts verloren haben. Sinngemäß ist herauszulesen, wenn Du das so nicht willst, dann bekommst du gar nichts. Punkt!
Wenn das ein geschulter Teamleiter wäre, dann hätte man zumindest auf gewisse NO-Go's hinweisen können oder wie ich gebeten habe mir evtl. ein Ersatznetzteil zuzusenden. Die Kosten hierfür hätte ich gerne übernommen, da ich mit dem PC arbeiten muss.

Ich frage mich und bestimmt jeder der das hier liest - wie kann eine oft ausgezeichnete Branchengröße wie be quiet mit fünf Jahren Garantie werben und im kleinsten Anzeichen von Supportaufforderung dermaßen einknicken?!
Vor fünf Jahren habe ich mit be quiet und einer RMA gute Erfahrungen machen können. Damals war ich so positiv überrascht (Vorabversand eines Netzteils - nicht mal die Vorlage einer Rechnung gewünscht), dass ich bis jetzt immer diesem Unternehmen treu geblieben bin.

Per Heute darf ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass Ihre Produkte weiterhin On-Top sind, Ihre indirekte Dienstleistung sehr nachgelassen hat.

*WER BEI BE QUIET GEBRAUCHT KAUFT IST DER GELACKMEIERTE! TROTZ RECHNUNG! IHR BEKOMMT VON DENEN GAR NIX!*


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

bequiet hat nichts falsch gemacht, sie bieten halt keine Garantie für Gebrauchtkäufer an. Steht auch in ihren Garantiebedingungen.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Hier geht es nicht um falsch gemacht.
Es geht um die Tatsache wie man so unkulant sein kann und gleichzeitig am Markt 5 Jahre Garantie anbietet.
Ich glaube, dass der Mehrzahl an Usern nicht mal der Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung bewusst ist.

Und wenn ich mir ein Produkt kaufe, dann nach deren Beurteilung in Tests oder Erfahrung durch User und nicht nach Kleingedrucktem in den AGBs.
Das macht kein Mensch!


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Sie haben halt in ihren Garantiebedingungen geschrieben, dass Gebrauchtkäufer kein Recht auf Garantie haben. 
Was du davon hälst ist egal, aber sie müssen dir nicht helfen.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Ja und genau das macht einen Premiumhersteller aus. Genau das. Wenn jede Marke so handeln würde, dann gäbe es Viele nicht mehr.
Und darauf will ich hier HINWEISEN.

*WER BEI BE QUIET GEBRAUCHT KAUFT IST DER GELACKMEIERTE! TROTZ RECHNUNG! IHR BEKOMMT VON DENEN GAR NIX!*

Nur mal als Vergleich.
Ich habe gerade einen ähnlichen Vorfall bei der Firma YAMAHA.
Premiumprodukt für knapp 2000 Euro. 1,5 Jahre alt.
Antwort vom Support wg. einem Defekt.

Uns ist es egal, wer auf der Rechnung steht. Es gibt für jeden 24 Monate.
Wo wir es hinsenden sollen. Uns auch egal. Kunde ist König. Danke, dass Sie Yamaha Nutzer sind.

So sollte das laufen und so kenne ich das auch mittlerweile von vielen wenn nicht allen Firmen.
Ah ja - be quiet ausgeschloßen und das für ein Netzteil um 100 Euro. Da hat einer zu viel Geiz ist Geil - Werbung gesehen.


----------



## mcmarky (23. April 2014)

Bissl zynisch, der Verkäufer weiß wohl, warum er den PC verkauft hat. Wende dich doch an den VK. 

 Lüfter selbst tauschen, ist offiziell nicht zulässig, da dann die Betriebszulassung erlischt, oder!?


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Also ich mach kein Netzteil auf. Dafür ist mir mein Leben zu lieb.

Das quietschen kam erst wirklich mit der Zeit. Ich finde den wirtschaftlichen Schaden auch überschaubar. Die Art und Weise von be quiet und Ihren "durchdachten AGBs" ist aber sowas von unmöglich, dass es mir am Herzen liegen würde, wenn jeder User eine Info über solche Machenschaften erhalten würde.
Versteh ich nicht. Muss ich vielleicht auch nicht. Trotzdem bleibt das eine Ungerechtigkeit, - nicht nur mir Gegenüber - die ihresgleichen sucht.


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Was regst du dich auf? 
Wenn sie keine Garantie für Gebrauchtkäufer anbieten, dann ist es so.
Außerdem ist das Powerzone nicht gut. Solltest du so oder so tauschen.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Ein Freund hat eine gebrauchte EVGA 680 SC auf ebay gekauft. Nach nem Monat war die kaputt. EVGA angeschrieben, nach einigen Tagen stand eine Nagelneue 680 SSC im Haus, er konnte die alte zurückschicken. Trotz gebrauchtkauf.

Wenn man ein Produkt mit Rechnung erwirbt, sollte man mMn wirklich Anrecht auf Garantie seitens des Herstellers haben!

@Raptorit: Ich als Elektronikbastler kann dir sagen, dass es recht ungefährlich ist.
Gefahrenpotential sind (wenn du es vorher aussteckst...) nur der/die beiden dicke Netzkondensator/en.
Die kannst du nur berühren, wenn du die Platine ausbaust. Lässt du die drin, besteht so gut wie 0 Gefahr für dich. 
Wenn du es aussteckst, und dann einen Tag bis zum Öffnen vergehen lässt, sollten sogar diese  komplett entladen sein.

Oh, falls trotzdem etwas passieren sollte (was ich für so gut wie ausgeschlossen halte, aber das will ich noch sagen), übernehme ich natürlich keinerlei Verantwortung, Aussagen oben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Ich hatte gerade nen e9 bestellt habs direkt storniert sowas is ja ne Sauerei! Vllt. Gibts hier im Forum auch nen bq Thread mit nem Mitarbeiter??? Wenn ja dann schreib das mal und kuck was der sagt


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Habs extra hier gepostet, weil Sie auf Ihrer Homepage schön mit den PCGAMESHARDWARE Auszeichnungen protzen.
Aber ich wette mit Dir um was Du möchtest - es kommt nicht mehr als!

Bitte verstehen Sie, dass wir für den Zweitmarkt keine Garantieleistungen anbieten. Bitte lieber Kunde verstehen Sie, dass Sie zwar 100 Euro und MEHR im Gebrauchtmarkt ausgeben können, aber wir Ihnen wirklich nicht weiterhelfen wollen. Mensch, sollen wir es Ihnen noch schriftlich geben.
Verstehe Sie doch endlich.

Ja ich habe verstanden und die Vorgehensweise ist um es gelinde zu sagen - S C H E I * * E!

@Panagianus - Merci für die Solidarität!


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht was ihr habt. Es steht halt in den Garantiebedingungen, wenn man nicht lesen will, selbst Schuld.
Und als Erstkäufer hat man doch einen sehr guten Support.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. April 2014)

Wartet doch erstmal ab was Be Quiet dazu sagt, schließlich ist das ja hier der Supportthread des Herstellers. Man muss hier nicht gleich den heiligen Krieg ausrufen, auch wenn ich den Unmut des TEs verstehen kann


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wartet doch erstmal ab was Be Quiet dazu sagt, schließlich ist das ja hier der Supportthread des Herstellers. Man muss hier nicht gleich den heiligen Krieg ausrufen, auch wenn ich den Unmut des TEs verstehen kann



Es ist absolut verständlich, dass er ziemlich wütend ist, aber es steht halt eindeutig in den Garantiebedingungen. Somit ist das Problem mMn gelöst.


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Naja wenn sie sich jetzt kullant zeigen merkt man ja dass sie eigentlich scheiBe sind und jzt damit das keiner unter ihren treuen Kunden merkt lieber mal nett freundlich und kullant ist 
Aber nicht mit mir, nie wieder bq


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Solange du ein Recht auf Garantie hast, ist der bequiet-Support sehr gut, aber der TE hat nunmal keinen Anspruch, also hat er schlicht und einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Ich kann euch ja teilweise verstehen, aber dieses "Nie wieder BQ"-Schreien ist übertrieben. Ich habe mein e9, es ist ein unhörbares, super Netzteil, und wenn es kaputt geht, dann habe ich als Erstkäufer einen guten Support.

Keinen Support für Zweitkäufer finde ich zwar etwas mies, aber es steht in ihren Geschäftsbedingungen. Was soll man sagen, ist halt so. Ist ja nicht so, als würden sie versuchen, uns zu betrügen.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Ich hab leider keine Wahl.
Das ganze steckt bei mir in einem ATX Gehäuse.
Wenn ich alles ausbauen muss wg. einem neuen Netzteil, dann dauert dass bei mir als LAIE minimum einen halben TAG den ich gerade nicht entbehren kann und die Gefahr bei Nichtgelingen alles aus dem Fenster zu werfen.

Mit dem Fehler will ich auch nicht leben, also werde ich mir ein Neues bestellen müssen.
Das ALTE nehme ich zum Wutabbau samt Hammer in die Nutzung. 

*Es ärgert mich aber eher folgendes. Evtl. sitzt nicht bei jedem User das Geld so locker wie bei mir. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich mir mit 15-16 Jahren vieles von den Rippen gespart habe und es oft über Ebay gekauft habe, da es NEU viel zu teuer war.
*
An diese Zeit angeknüpft - als Teenie wäre ich sehr PISSED, wenn ich 3 Monate auf eine neues Netzeil spare von AGBs null Plan habe und vom Hersteller solche Ansagen kommen.


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Mich würde dann mal interessieren warum sie keine Garantie für zweit Käufer geben, vielleicht einfach nur damit sich alle schnell ein neues nt kaufen obwohl er ein noch gutes gebrauchtes kaufen könnte.

Ich hab mal noch ne Frage wenn ein neues bq nt ein mb und ne cpu oder irgendwelche andere Hardware mit in den Tod reist (gehen wir mal vom e9 aus) haftet bq dann dafür und ersetzt alles oder bekommt man nur ein neues nt?


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Im Sinne der Nachweispflicht bekommst Du im besten Fall ein neues Netzteil. Der Rest ist Geschichte.
Und sowas nachzuweisen ist meines Erachtens nach unmöglich bis finanziell nur schwer realisierbar - Könnte auch ein Blitzeinschlag sein bei Überspannung etc.


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Naja dann muss man halt hoffen dass nur das nt drauf geht gegen Blitzschlag is wohl ne vernünftige Merfachsteckdose das beste oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (23. April 2014)

Warum wendest du dich nicht einfach an den Händler, der das Netzteil an den Erstkäufer verkauft hat?
Und selbst dann ist eine RMA üblich.

Du kannst dich auch auf den Kopf stellen, da shilft alles nichts. Wenn du meinst du musst die AGBs nicht lesen ist das dein Bier.
"Dummhei" schützt vor Strafe nicht. Schonmal gehört?


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Naja dann muss man halt hoffen dass nur das nt drauf geht gegen Blitzschlag is wohl ne vernünftige Merfachsteckdose das beste oder?



Wenn das Netzteil die nötigen Schutzschaltungen hat, dann geht eigentlich nur das Netzteil über den Jordan.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

@ GoldenMic
Erstens bin ich nicht dumm! Zweitens wenn Du mit aller Seelenruhe behaupten kannst jede AGB in Deinem Leben vor Kauf gelesen zu haben, dann gebe ich hier Ruhe.
Mehr ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen!!!


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Theoretisch musst du die agb immer lesen, ich mach das aber nie
Vor einigen Wochen gabs hier mal nen Thread wo  nen Blitzdchlag nen Pc mit nem Corsair nt mit in den Tod gerissen hat das war ne 2011er plattform sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Was beweist, dass Corsair-Netzteile Müll sind. Aber das ist nicht das Thema.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

@Monsjo alles Müll bei Dir oder... be quiet corsair etc.....


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Warum? bequiet hat die Powerzone-Reihe ausgenommen gute Netzteile, Corsair nicht.


----------



## Magogan (23. April 2014)

Die AGB des Netzteilherstellers muss man doch nicht lesen, wenn man einen gebrauchten PC kauft... Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man alle AGBs von allen Herstellern aller verbauten Komponenten lesen würde? Bis man die gelesen hat, ist die Auktion schon abgelaufen xD

Danke lieber Kapitalismus, jetzt haben wir noch mehr Elektroschrott, den man bestimmt in einigen Fällen hätte reparieren können...


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

@Magogan...Danke! Den Aspekt Elektroschrott habe ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Du hast so RECHT!
Lauter vernünftige Leser hier


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Weil man Elektroschrott auch nicht recyceln kann.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Die haben soviele Referenzen, dass einem schlecht wird.
http://www7.pic-upload.de/23.04.14/no6769qhzy24.jpg
Ou ja....Blink Blink.... Kaufen .... nicht nachfragen!!!!


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Das mit dem Blitzschlag muss ich relativieren. Da kann das Netzteil meist recht wenig dafür.
Wenn der Blitz in Hausnähe einschlägt, dann frittiert es das gesamte Netzteil, und alles, was direkt dranhängt.
Einen Blitz kann man nicht aufhalten. Weder mit ner Steckdose, noch mit ner Schutzschaltung.

Schlägt der Blitz weiter weg ein, kann man dann was machen.

Gibts ein heftiges Gewitter in meiner Nähe, steck ich als erstes meine Stereoanlage aus, dann den PC. Ist schlussendlich das einzige Mittel, die Hardware zu 100% geschützt zu halten.
Fahr ich länger als einen tag weg mach ich das Selbe.


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Ok also ich wohne seit 13 Jahren in einer Wohnung und meine Stereoanlage is seitdem immer wingesteckt und es hat zum Glück noch nie nen Blitz eingeschlagen aber den neuen Pc werde ich dann mal ausstecken


----------



## GoldenMic (23. April 2014)

Raptorit schrieb:


> @ GoldenMic
> Erstens bin ich nicht dumm! Zweitens wenn Du mit aller Seelenruhe behaupten kannst jede AGB in Deinem Leben vor Kauf gelesen zu haben, dann gebe ich hier Ruhe.
> Mehr ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen!!!



Das "Dummheit" stand nicht umsonst in Anführungszeichen. Aber man nimmt Sprichwörter nicht einfach auseinander, sonst verlieren sie ja ihren Wiedererkennungswert. Außerdem hat passt das Sprichwort durchaus.
Du hast ja auch nicht das Gesetzbuch rauf und runter gelesen, trotzdem bist du nicht im Knast. Denk mal drüber nach. 

Ich habe auch nie behauptet das ich jede AGB gelesen hätte. Aber wenn mir dann das passieren würde, was dir passiert ist, ist es halt für dich oder mich dumm gelaufen. Das ist etwas was du selber machen musst, das kann dir keiner abnehmen. Ergo musst du mit den Konsequenzen leben, wenn du es nicht machst.

Zudem:
Er muss also die AGB des Netzteils bei einem Komplett PC nicht lesen?
Nagut. Dann muss er den PC aber auch als Komplett PC umtauschen und nicht ein Teil daraus.
Weiterhin sollte er sich dann auch an den Händler und nicht an den Hersteller wenden.
Beides hat er aber nicht gemacht.

Was willst du denn von dem Hersteller erwarten? Das er an Person a) verkauft und sich innerhalb der 5 Jahre mit 20 Leuten rumschlägt, an die die Kiste weiterverscherbelt wurde?
Irgendwo muss es ja auch nachvolziehbar bleiben.

Wie gesagt: Wende dich doch an den Händler. Oder leb damit.
Der Thread hier ist jedenfalls Unsinn³


----------



## Badt (23. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht was der TE hier will. Be quiet! hat angeboten das NT auf Kulanz in die RMA zu nehmen obwohl er nicht der Erstbesitzer ist und alles was gemacht wird sind noch weitere Forderungen zu stellen, ala "ich brauch das Teil aber dringed wieder" anstatt froh zu sein, dass überhaupt eine RMA angeboten wird?!...

Be quiet! hat hier in allen Belangen richtig gehandelt! Mehr gibt's da nicht zu sagen!

Wer den Premium Support will der zahlt halt entsprechend den Neupreis. Ansonsten muss man halt im Falle eines Defekts mit den Konsequenzen leben, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Bis es hagelt,  braucht niemand einen Regenschirm...  Bis dahin ist sich jeder selbst der nächste.   Das Gute?  Ich wusste,  dass solche Ansagen kommen! 
Das Schlechte?  Keiner will sich wehren...  Ist schon ok so schE.. Ss drauf der Hersteller ist mein Shiva er möge tun und lassen was er möchte so lang es mich nicht betrifft. 
Forderungen gab's keine... Eine Bitte aus beruflichen Gründen allerweil.  Aber was bedeutet schon Arbeit heutzutage wie ich das hier rauslese.


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Wie oft muss man es wiederholen ?
Du hast halt Pech gehabt. Bestell ein neues Netzteil und gut ist.


----------



## ebastler (23. April 2014)

Was nichts daran ändert, dass es mMn nicht richtig ist...

Er sagte ja selbst, dass er mit dem finanziellen Verlust leben kann, es ihm hier aber ums Prinzip geht - und da gebe ich ihm Recht.
Garantie sollte ans Produkt gebunden sein, und nicht an den Besitzer!


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Sehe ich genau so, vorallem wenn man ein Produkt mit 5 Jahren Garantie, vor Ort Austausch und Premiumsupport bewirbt wie bq das tut.


----------



## Venom89 (23. April 2014)

Sry aber so sehe ich das auch. Dir wurde sogar eine RMA angeboten und wenn du diese ablehnst ist das dein Pech.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. April 2014)

Vielleicht wartet man auch erstmal bis ein BQ Mitarbeiter hier Dienst hat. Bevor alles zu überstürzen und Netzteile zerstören zu wollen.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Nochmals ich habe nichts abgelehnt ich wurde abgelehnt.  Meine Anfrage zielte hinsichtlich Kulanz auf vorab Versand auf meine Kosten hin...  Dann kam Nein Danke es geht auf einmal gar nix mehr.  Allein mit RMA wäre  ich schon zufrieden aber wer in Gottes Namen kann zwei Wochen auf seinen Arbeitsplatz verzichten?  Ah ja bei quiet kann!


----------



## ich111 (23. April 2014)

Der Premiumsupport kostet nun mal ordentlich Geld, also muss man entweder den Preis stark hochschrauben oder aber man spielt mit den Garantiebedingungen. Lest euch doch mal die von Geräten mit 7 Jahren durch

Und wenn dir Be Quiet wirklich angeboten hat es trotzdem in die RMA weiterzuleiten, du aber trotzdem einen Aufstand machst, dann bist du hier der "böse" und nicht Listan


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Kein Aufstand kein Stress darf den email Verkehr laut be quiet leider hier nicht Posten dann wäre jedem klar das ich da gar keinen Stress gemacht habe

So steht es nämlich. :

Diese Nachricht kann vertrauliche Informationen enthalten. Sollten Sie nicht der vorgesehene Empfänger sein, so bitten wir Sie, den Absender unverzüglich zu informieren und die E-Mail zu löschen. Jeder unbefugte Zugriff oder unbefugte Weiterleitung, die Fertigung einer Kopie, die Veröffentlichung oder sonstige in diesem Zusammenhang stehende Handlung ist untersagt.*


----------



## hbf878 (23. April 2014)

Raptorit schrieb:


> Zuerst wurde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass grundsätzlich keine Garantieansprüche im Zweitmarkt bestehen. Weiterhin bot man mir aber auf Kulanz an, per RMA zuzusenden. Ich bezog mich darauf, dass das Gerät erst 6 Monate alt ist und ich nur schwer bis zu zwei Wochen auf meinen Arbeits-PC verzichten könnte.


In Anbetracht dessen, dass eigentlich deinerseits gar keine Ansprüche gegenüber BeQuiet bestehen, finde ich das Angebot ziemlich kulant. Dass du letztlich nicht darauf eingegangen bist...


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

Raptorit schrieb:


> Kein Aufstand kein Stress darf den email Verkehr laut be quiet leider hier nicht Posten dann wäre jedem klar das ich da gar keinen Stress gemacht habe



Du hast deren freiwilliges Angebot abgelehnt. 
Du kannst froh sein, dass bequiet dir überhaupt was angeboten hat.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Hbf878 siehe zwei Posts über dir


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. April 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Der Premiumsupport kostet nun mal ordentlich Geld, also muss man entweder den Preis stark hochschrauben oder aber man spielt mit den Garantiebedingungen. Lest euch doch mal die von Geräten mit 7 Jahren durch
> 
> Und wenn dir Be Quiet wirklich angeboten hat es trotzdem in die RMA weiterzuleiten, du aber trotzdem einen Aufstand machst, dann bist du hier der "böse" und nicht Listan


Er hat´s ja nicht abgelehnt, sondern nur gefragt, ob denn die Möglichkeit besteht, schon ein neues NT zugeschickt zu bekommen, wenn er den Transport bezahlt.


Raptorit schrieb:


> Meine Anfrage zielte hinsichtlich Kulanz auf vorab Versand auf meine Kosten hin...  Dann kam Nein Danke es geht auf einmal gar nix mehr.  Allein mit RMA wäre ich schon zufrieden


Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, das Garantie eben Garantie sein sollte und nicht nach einem Weiterverkauf erlischt. Das bringt mich direkt auf den Gedanken, dass der Hersteller seine Garantiezeit nicht voll unterstützen sondern lieber neue Geräte verkaufen will. Aus Sicht der Firma ok - aber aus Sicht der zahlenden Kunden (egal ob neu oder gebraucht) ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## Shirozen (23. April 2014)

Ich schreib auch mal hier rein.
Ich spreche jetzt mal als Bogenschütze. Kaufe ich einen Bogen erhalte ich in der Regel als Erstkäufer eine Lebenslange Garantie auf das Mittelteil. Kaufe ich nun einen Gebrauchten entfällt automatisch JEDER Anspruch auf Garantie. Wenn Be Quite das gleiche mit deren Netzteil macht ist es nicht weiter schlimm, denn Garantie ist ungleich Gewährleistung. 
Garantie = Freiwillig
Gewähleistung = Pflicht


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Zumindest sieht es ein kundensupportleiter so ob das im Sinne der ganzen Firma ist kann ich nicht beurteilen!


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Be Quiet kann dir nicht vebieten den E-mail Verkehr hier zu posten, sie wollen nur nicht dass wir hier schlecht über sie denken, bq wird dir vielleicht wegen diesem Thread hier entgegenkommen, aber sie können dir nicht verbieten den E-Mail Verkehr hier zu posten. Also kannste die E-Mails ruhig hier reinstellen


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Würde ich gerne aber wegen 90 Euro riskiere ich keine Unterlassungsklage... Man weiß ja leider gar nicht mehr woran man ist


----------



## ich111 (23. April 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Be Quiet kann dir nicht vebieten den E-mail Verkehr hier zu posten, sie wollen nur nicht dass wir hier schlecht über sie denken, bq wird dir vielleicht wegen diesem Thread hier entgegenkommen, aber sie können dir nicht verbieten den E-Mail Verkehr hier zu posten. Also kannste die E-Mails ruhig hier reinstellen


Äh nö, du darfst auch nicht einfach ein Telefonat mitschneiden, einen Brief veröffentlichen


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Ganz ehrlich selbst wenn die mir ein neues schenken dann spende ich dieses hier im Forum gegen eine spende an eine Organisation eurer Wahl
...  Dieses Kind ist bereits in den Brunnen gefallen und ich als Kunde bin durch...


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Naja schau mal ins Fernsehen, da werden dauernd Emails veröffentlicht, bq wird da nichts gegen tun, aber du kannst ja warten ob sich da was tut und die emails erst posten wenn sie sich weiterhin querstellen


----------



## Panagianus (23. April 2014)

Ich bin auch durch bb bq


----------



## -Shorty- (23. April 2014)

Ja ne ist klar, meinen "Arbeits-PC" kauf ich auch gebraucht und hab keine Möglichkeit da was zu ersetzen weil, weiß ich nicht. Hättest das Angebot angenommen dir was anderes gekauft und bei Reparatur/ Umtausch den Rückläufer weiterverkauft. Komische Haltung, selbst nicht den Neupreis zahlen wollen   aber alle Vorzüge der Herstellergarantie beanspruchen. 

Besitzt der TE eine Abtrittserklärung in der der ehemalige Käufer von seinen Ansprüchen zurücktritt und diese überträgt?! Alles andere ist Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Der TE besitzt eine solche Erklärung dass hab ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet.


----------



## Gripschi (23. April 2014)

Ernsthaft Ihr kauft etwas gebraucht und verlangt 1. Besitzer Service.

Fasst euch mal an die Nase. Es war ein kulantes Angebot. Das sie bei mehr Forderung verneinen ist klar. Verhältnis sei mal hinten an.

Nur verteufelt die nicht. Und sein Nt abzubestellen und die Firma mit der man nichts zu tun hat verunglimpfen.

Wenn das Geld da ist order ein Ersatz Gerät und Verkauf es Privat.


----------



## Raptorit (23. April 2014)

Kurz und knapp bei einem 6 Monaten alten Gerät -  Ja!!


----------



## -Shorty- (23. April 2014)

"Leider hat mein Netzteil aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen seit geraumer Zeit einen unrunden Lauf und gibt einen meines subjektiven Emfindens nach quietschendes Geräusch von sich."

Deswegen die ganze Aufregung?! Sry wenn ich das jetzt so sage aber: "Meiner Meinung nach hast du nicht alle Latten am Zaun, den Hersteller hier so vorzuführen weil deine Gebrauchtware nicht deinen Vorstellungen entspricht." 

Genau aus solchen Gründen kauft man Sachen NEU und Online, um bei Bedarf vom Umtausch Gebrauch machen zu können. 
Dieser Anspruch steht dir als Zweitkäufer nun mal nicht zu. 
Schlussendlich funktioniert das Netzteil ja und könnte das Quietschen auch von ner Spule oder nem Lüfter stammen. (GPU-Spulenfiepen?)

Woran machst du überhaupt fest das dieses Geräusch vom Netzteil kommt?
Da es dich ja einen halben Tag kostet dieses Netzteil umzubauen ist es wohl auch nie in einem anderen PC gelaufen. 
Deinen jetzigen hast du aber auch gebraucht gekauft und eventuell ist auch das Board oder eine andere Komponente der Schuldige.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. April 2014)

Euch ist schon klar dass das hier ein Supportforum des Herstellers ist?

Derartige Diskussionen und erst Recht irgendein Anprangern und Streitgespräche sind hier völlig unangebracht, hier sollte es eigentlich nur eine Dialogmöglichkeit von Kunde zu Support des Herstellers geben.


Um weitere sinnfreie Eskalation zu vermeiden ist hier zu, es wurde sowieso schon alles (genauer: viel zu viel) gesagt.


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. April 2014)

Hallo *Raptorit*,

du  erlaubst sicher, dass ich die Angelegenheit hier einmal kurz  klarstelle. Ich möchte auch gar nicht auf deine teilweise falsch  dargestellten Aussagen weiter eingehen.

Offenbar hast du die  verschiedenen Mails, welche wir binnen sehr kurzer Zeit beantwortet  hatten, völlig durcheinander gebracht. Fakt ist, dass wir dich sofort  darüber aufgeklärt hatten, dass auf Gebrauchtware leider kein Anspruch  auf die freiwillige Hersteller Garantie besteht, dennoch haben wir dir  in  der gleichen Mail mitgeteilt, dass du uns das Netzteil gerne zur  Durchsicht einsenden kannst. Dieses hast du jedoch abgelehnt. Du lässt  die anderen Mitglieder hier  im Glauben, dass wir die die Garantie zu 100% abgesagt hatten. Dies ist  eine Falschaussage und das solltest du hier der Fairness halber auch  klarstellen. Schließlich hattest du bei uns doch eine RMA-Nummer  beantragt, um dein Netzteil zur Durchsicht einsenden zu können. Die  Durchsicht und das Rückporto bleiben für dich in jedem Fall kostenlos.  Im Falle eine unverschuldeten Defektes wird das Netzteil  selbstverständlich instand gesetzt, bzw. ersetzt. Die RMA-Nummer haben  wir dir ja bereits per E-Mail mitgeteilt.

Ich bitte dich daher deine Aussagen hier im Forum entsprechend zu korrigieren, bzw. klarzustellen.

Bitte habe dafür Verständnis

Gruß

Marco


----------

